# displacement on demand LS2???????????



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

the new ls 2 has relocated sencers to accomadate the new displacement on demand system, the 05 LS2 doesnt use this system yet, but i would bet as the factory hp numbers go up on the ls2 the displacement on demand will be put into production. [remember the cadilac tryed this and it was a disaster :shutme ] any thoughts????? ho, one other observation, why not put the VERY ANNOYING skip shift on a fuse? so we can just pull the dam thing out,i have the 04 gto and havent put the skip shift eliminator on yet but i am sure its harder than pulling a fuse.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

FLHT3,
The old Caddy 8-6-4 ?? oops. Is a totally different system than the new displacement on demand. ECM ( computer size ) has increased exponetialy as has the technology to shut off the cyclinders.( hydralic/mechanical camshaft and valve actuation ) The new 300C and Magnum have a version of displacement on demand coming out in 05. Many more will have it soon. It will be much better than the old system. Times change and technology moves forward.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a cross-post, but what the hell.

The Chrysler 300C's 5.7L Hemi has this technology (they call it "MDS" for Multi-Displacement System) hidden under that brutally fugly sheetmetal.



> The 5.7L HEMI® Multi-Displacement System (MDS) V8 engine with 340 horsepower at 5,000 rpm and 390 lb-ft of torque is standard on 300C, making it the most powerful sedan in its class.* The MDS system allows the engine to operate on four cylinders when power demands are minimal for an up to 20-percent increase in fuel efficiency. This provides the power of a V8 with the economy of a large V6. (EPA estimated mpg: 17 city/ 25 highway)


Those mileage numbers are about what I get in GTO, so it sound like needless complexity to me...unless the fuel efficiency of the Hemi is really that bad.

http://www.chrysler.com/300/features/performance/index.html

BTW the infuriating CAGS or"skip-shift" can be bypassed with a simple inline fix: http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....=VT6001&Product_Count=2&Category_Code=GTOTHER


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

People get frustrated with the CAGS device but it contributes to GM meet meeting theri corporate fuel economy mandate and let's us buy these vehicles without paying a $1000 gas guzzlier tax on the 6-speed manual transmissions models. It is a snap to change it out. You can get a CAGS eliminator for $15 at 

http://www.pfyc.com

It is a snap to install it. Jack up the drivers front wheel. Insert a jackstand to secure the vehicle, slide under and on the drivers side of the transmission, on top, is a white male connector. unplug it, insert into the CAGS eliminator, plastic tie it to the tranny, snap in the solinoid cap replacement, and enjoy. Make sure the exhaust is cool before you do this.


----------

